# Roper snowblower/Tecumseh engine question



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

I am working on a Roper snowblower that has a Tecumseh HM-100 engine on it. I believe that the throttle/governor linkages are improperly put together, I cannot get the speed control lever to slow the engine down and speed it up.It will speed up and slow down if I manually work the throttle plate on top of the carb, but the linkage arrangement is not correct. I did an internet search on Roper snowblowers but to no avail. The info on the snowblower is ...

Roper Moto Mower
Model 610-020
it says 10-32 on the cover, I believe this is 10 HP. and 32 inch width.

I am in need of some diagram of how this lingake goes together.

I looked in the Tecumseh 3-11 HP L-Head repair manual but the diagrams for the Horizontal Medium frame engines does not mach up to what I got.

If anyone could provide any info. I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,


----------



## roeb (Nov 18, 2006)

Dimark: Have been looking at the HM 100 manual for 30 minutes and cannot tell you how the linkages fit, as there are at least 3 different Gov link (lever to throttle) 3 governor links and on governor to bell-crank link. It is according to Spec NO. as to which you would need. Can send you the 22 page Parts manual for the HM 100 plus 2 page Carb. manual for $10.00 which includes S & H. Let me know if interested....


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the offer Roeb, but I'm not sure if that's going to help me. It seems that Roper had the linkage maybe made to thier specifications. I say this because the Tecumseh manual doesnt show the arrangement I have. I know it is from factory because nothing appears to be "rigged". I was hoping someone may have info on the snowblower itself.

Thanks Anyway,

mark


----------

